# 68 motor ID??



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay you guys helped me with the rear end now how about the motor the owner said the motor was rebuilt in the late 70's ?? The markings on the block in front are from what I can tell are 419932H maybe a Y under the one.The other numbers are from under the starter I think the motor must have been replaced not rebuilt any one have idea what this motor is? any help would be great.
thanks
John


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Definitely a Pontiac  
For a postive ID, there are 3 sets of codes you need. 

First is the casting date code which will be on the top rear of the block close to the distributor. It'll be one alpha character followed by 3 numerics. J038, for example.

Next is the casting number which will be on the passenger rear side of the block, down "beneath" the head, on top of the block next to where the transmission bolts up. It'll be 7 numeric digits. 9790071 for example.

Lastly is the 2 character engine code on the passenger side front - you've already found part of it. The "Y". There should be a second character. "YS" for example.

Bear


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Bear I will get that other number over the weekend so the number under the starter isn't a date?
thanks
John


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Here's a couple locations of codes that Bear was talking about:

Block date code and block casting# 









Stamped 2 letter engine code and block vin(used for matching # verification)


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks that takes the guessing out of it, So the numbers under the starter don't mean anything?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I have no idea what they mean. Neither have I heard of anyone talk about those numbers.....


----------



## JLuger (Sep 8, 2012)

Great because I was thinking I had a 1980's motor and I was bumming out. I can't wait to get out of work and check those other numbers.
thanks again 
John


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I hear ya. Because that 10 3 80 does look like a date. But, it goes against all standard date codes.


----------

